

Yahoo To Acquire Geocities (1999) - sethbannon
http://pressroom.yahoo.net/pr/ycorp/173652.aspx

======
sethbannon
OP here. For the record, I don't believe the Tumblr and Geocities acquisitions
are strategically equivalent for Yahoo, I just think this press release offers
some interesting historical context.

------
hkmurakami
most recent discussion thread on the geocities acquisition, 2 days ago.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5722778>

